# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Программа авторизации - троян

## SDA

У меня стоит программа авторизации интернета FELIX.EXE http://www.birulevo.net/firefaq.htm, сегодня Каспер -монитор заблокировал и определил прогу, как Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.295, внесено в базы - 17 июня 2006 http://www.kaspersky.ru/viruswatchli...h.295&x=13&y=4. Я поставил в исключения, но что грызут сомнения или в Лаборатории косяк. Какие у кого мысли?

Complete scanning result of "felix.exe", received in VirusTotal at 06.17.2006, 12:51:06 (CET).

Antivirus	Version	Update	Result
AntiVir	6.35.0.13	06.17.2006	no virus found
Authentium	4.93.8	06.16.2006	no virus found
Avast	4.7.844.0	06.15.2006	no virus found
AVG	386	06.16.2006	no virus found
BitDefender	7.2	06.17.2006	no virus found
CAT-QuickHeal	8.00	06.16.2006	no virus found
ClamAV	devel-20060426	06.16.2006	no virus found
DrWeb	4.33	06.17.2006	no virus found
eTrust-InoculateIT	23.72.41	06.17.2006	no virus found
eTrust-Vet	12.6.2259	06.16.2006	no virus found
Ewido	3.5	06.16.2006	no virus found
Fortinet	2.77.0.0	06.17.2006	no virus found
F-Prot	3.16f	06.17.2006	no virus found
Ikarus	0.2.65.0	06.16.2006	no virus found
Kaspersky	4.0.2.24	06.17.2006	Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.295
McAfee	4786	06.16.2006	no virus found
Microsoft	1.1441	06.17.2006	no virus found
NOD32v2	1.1606	06.17.2006	no virus found
Norman	5.90.21	06.16.2006	no virus found
Panda	9.0.0.4	06.17.2006	Suspicious file
Sophos	4.06.0	06.16.2006	no virus found
Symantec	8.0	06.17.2006	no virus found
TheHacker	5.9.8.160	06.16.2006	no virus found
UNA	1.83	06.16.2006	no virus found
VBA32	3.11.0	06.16.2006	no virus found
VirusBuster	4.3.7:9	06.16.2006	no virus found

Aditional Information
File size: 261120 bytes
MD5: 82cfbd57772a1ddaf309a54e8ebb2e55
SHA1: 2434c5768f4f6de10e287e49844100d3e4675831

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Отправить ее в вирус-лаб с комментарием, разберутся, ответят.
На сайте ссылки на программу я не увидел, может, смотрел плохо.

----------


## MOCT

> У меня стоит программа авторизации интернета FELIX.EXE http://www.birulevo.net/firefaq.htm, сегодня Каспер -монитор заблокировал и определил прогу, как Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.295, внесено в базы - 17 июня 2006 http://www.kaspersky.ru/viruswatchli...h.295&x=13&y=4. Я поставил в исключения, но что грызут сомнения или в Лаборатории косяк. Какие у кого мысли?


ну поскольку никто с нами экземпляром файла не поделился, то можно только гадать на кофейной гуще. я думаю, что они сделали слишком примитивную сигнатуру, которая подгребла к себе еще и этот файл.

----------


## SDA

Отправил файл в лабораторию, ответили быстро:
Здравствуйте.

Это ложное срабатывание нашего антивируса, в следующем обновлении будет исправлено.

-- С уважением, Алексей Малышев Вирусный аналитик ЗАО "Лаборатория Касперского

----------

